# Blackened Blue



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Blues. 
Except for smoking them, I'm not a big fan. Especially the larger ones. Caught a number yesterday with my oldest son. The fish were decent size. (15"-20")
While cleaning them this morning he shared how he likes to cook them. 

This method may not be new to the board, but I just finished the best blue I've ever put in my mouth. Figured I would share.

Scale and fillet the fish. Don't skin. Cut the fillets lengthwise down the center to look like big fish sticks. (Easier to handle.)

Mix up bread crumbs and Cajun seasoning. (I used plain bread crumbs out of a can and Emeril's Original Essence) Amount of seasoning to taste. I like a lot. I also threw in a little cayenne.

Heat up some butter (not margarine) to hot and lay a few fillets in the pan skin side down. Leave in for 10-15 seconds or so and remove. 

Take a fork and scrape the skin off. (Actually it just falls off.) Scrape a little harder and most the dark meat will come off. Takes a few times to get the timing down. You don't want to cook the whole fillet, just slightly on the skin side.

Dredge through the bread crumb seasoning mixture and toss back into the pan. Cook until black on both sides. Not tan, not brown, but black. 
Enjoy.

You want it to be a "little" overcooked. I think it draws some of the fishy out. I've never heard of his method of taking the skin off, but it works great. The fillets stay nice and flat during cooking. Also you have more control on how much dark meat you remove as apposed to removing it with a knife when cleaning. Less waste. Kinda cool.

Yeah, it's not exactly healthy considering the butter, but man is it good.

Also, last but not least... watch out for the heat. There's a fine line between just right and lighting up your kitchen with this method. Next time I might do it outside with some propane. The house is now a little blue'ish.   

.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Sounds like a great recipe.*

I'm gonna try it if I get any bluefish this upcoming weekend. Have alternate prep plans for the fish we caught yesterday.  

Let me ask you this......does using the cookstove's exhaust fan help make it more indoor cook friendly?

Thanks


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Had my fan on and it didn't help much.

You want the pan *hot*. Nothing like a little burning butter combined with some eau'd blue to make your house fragrant.

It's good, but I'm thinking it's better cooked outdoors.

.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Might be a great solultion for house guests who have stayed way too long.  Freshly prepared blackened bluefish for breakfast, nothing like that fresh cooked aroma to wake up to  .......blackened bluefish for lunch, what a conversation *starter*  ........and an extra large batch of them for dinner, enough for em to take on the road so they will long remember your hospitality.  

Thanks for the info.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Sounds great, BB. 

Don't forget the hushpuppies. With store mix it's very quick, especially for the outdoors.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Yeah, I like those hushpuppies... especially with a little chopped onion or maybe some creamed corn throwed in the mix... yum...

I'm thinking the blackened blue needs a cajun rice dish along side... maybe jambalaya, dirty rice or something similar?

I do know that this guy's going to start keeping more blue. Usually throw most of them back.   

.


----------

